# Wanted! Bracelet for a Citizen Promaster Diver



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Recently picked up the above, from the S.C. ...will be ideal for a holiday "day watch"!

Im looking for a bracelet for it please? If anybody has something going spare theyd like to sell?

Dont like going on the bay.................Cos, I usually go on looking for something in particular..............but getting loads of other stuff I didnt even want!!


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought my Promaster with the bracelet - it looked better like that to me but took longer to find one. Sadly it is one of the worst original straps I have had, vying for that title with the legendarily poor Vostok straps! It feels very cheap n nasty.

I suggest that you may well be better off looking for a Strapcode or something else aftermarket to fit. At the moment I have a sharkmesh on mine which I quite like!

I hate being negative, however to be honest I think that little of the strap that I wouldn't even sell you mine!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

packrat said:


> I bought my Promaster with the bracelet - it looked better like that to me but took longer to find one. Sadly it is one of the worst original straps I have had, vying for that title with the legendarily poor Vostok straps! It feels very cheap n nasty.
> 
> I suggest that you may well be better off looking for a Strapcode or something else aftermarket to fit. At the moment I have a sharkmesh on mine which I quite like!
> 
> I hate being negative, however to be honest I think that little of the strap that I wouldn't even sell you mine!


 Thanks for that....

Good idea actually!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

20 or22 mm?


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Its 20mm H.

But I "think"! Im sorted now thanks anyway!


----------

